# Guv says more Cebuanos dying of other illnesses than Covid-19



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Another news story where the quarantine can be more deadlier than the virus.

May 28, 2020, 10:19 pm
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1104146


----------

